# NLX - Nylex Limited



## Brand New (27 May 2006)

When will the free fall end?


----------



## laurie (27 May 2006)

When the drought ends or water restrictions and oil prices fall 

cheers laurie


----------



## crackaton (27 May 2006)

Brand New said:
			
		

> When will the free fall end?




Ah no offence mate but Nylex???? They ah dissapeared when the tower went down!!!


----------



## Farming (30 May 2006)

Nylex up 13%  16.7 mil so far today any reason known.


----------



## Brand New (30 May 2006)

No reason that I know of !

However, as bad as Nylex are their share price could not go any lower than 0.04, one would think.

They were up 32% on 23million share traded, I'd love to know who is buying ?

Still, they are a dog and unfortunately, I bought at .010 and .05, long way to go for me !

Paul


----------



## SevenFX (18 October 2006)

HUGE DAY for NLX


----------



## chris1983 (18 October 2006)

Doing very well.  Wonder whats going on.  Maybe its time for their SP to go into recovery.  They have been hit very hard in recent years.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Thats what it needs.
> 
> In the meantime you guys could have been in NLX---these are the sorts of opportunities that pass by when you sit and wait!




Haha, I tipped NLX in the stock tipping comp about 4 months ago.

It keeps getting bailed out cash wise by some bigwig, and it makes large losses, I would never buy it myself.

Trading is easy in hindsight Tech, did you buy NLX before the rise though?


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yes while u were watching the depth on FOSTERS tech/a made good money on NLX, bought at 7.1 and sold i think it was 8.1.
> 
> Its in his other thread.
> 
> His trading can be VIEWED publically. And its been profitable. Thats not called hindsight if u ask me...





He should have held...     8.7 now!


----------



## nizar (18 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Doing very well.  Wonder whats going on.  Maybe its time for their SP to go into recovery.  They have been hit very hard in recent years.




9.1c now!


----------



## chris1983 (18 October 2006)

They have had a really great rise.  I didnt buy into them.  Too much risk factor for me.  I dont know what they have or whats going on.  There has been no reason for the rise is SP.  Obviously some investors know something or the day traders are making this one run on speculation.


----------



## SevenFX (18 October 2006)

Hi Chris,

Some year or so back, they wound up their prod in au, and chose to only have a dist centre in au for asian manafacturing.

It may be immerant that the reason it (think FEB) caused heavy selloff is now coming to reverse and prod may start out of asia....???? not sure though...

Or your traders theory could also be true...

Either way....hope you guys enjoyed the run.... $$$$


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*

Sold full parcel at 8.3c

bought 1/2 parcel at 8.8c.
Looking for spike tomorrow.
Either will or turn into an inside day.

Love tax means I have it to use. (mainly to pay my accounting firm to minimise it!! hahaha.)


----------



## Nudibranch (19 October 2006)

I bought in six months ago at 12.5c and watched NLX languish in the meantime.  I felt that an Aussie icon (makes Esky and garden fittings, among other things) would not be in the doldrums for too long.  (Btw, this was not a typical purchasing reason for me).

Anyhow, I had pertty much resigned my self to a sub-5c sp for NLX - but I'll be blowed - here they are jumping up again!

Have you looked at the chart over a long time span?  These little jumps and falls - though relatively impressive at the time - look like little more than noise from a distance.  I wonder...

I thought that lower oil prices might have been the cause for some of the new wind in NLX's sails - seeing as they produce plastics and rubbers largely.  Then I speculated as to whether the large grant for farmers from the Fed government may increase incomes for NLX indirectly...  Also, it did rain yesterday...  Speculation abounds and even NLX couldn't explain clearly why their sp had found legs again.  (See the price enquiry response from about 5.20pm yesterday).

I will be keeping a closer eye on this "battler" for at least the next month or so.


----------



## Nudibranch (19 October 2006)

Okay - it looks like all of the interest in NLX is due to the imminent release of renounceable rights.  NLX is strapped for cash, and, dare I say it, selling more shares in itself at a discount rate to raise dough.  It's a sign of desperation (me thinks) or else why wouldn't they just borrow from a bank, right?  This renounceable rights issue is like the mint printing more money and giving it out at a discount to those who already hold some...

The deal is that NLX will give you the option of buying more shares (2.17 for every one you hold) in their company at a price of $0.043.  Of course, selling made-up shares in their company deflates the value of the shares already issued.  But by how much?  The formula to calculate the ex-right value (ERV) per share is simple:

ERV = (CMV + x * RIP)/(1 + x)

where CMV is current market value, RIP is rights issue price, and x is the number of shares to be issued for each one currently on the market.  For a current market value of $0.075, the ERV is $0.053.

Thus, at the current market value, the rights are worth $0.010 per share.  (That is ERV minus RIP).  So, punters, don't sell you rights for less than that!  You should of course, recalculate this value when the market value changes.

Really, a rights issue does not indicate any underlying improvement in the position of NLX.  The recent jump is, I predict, an anomoly caused be those enticed by the fake offer of "discounted" shares.  As such, I am cutting my losses and getting out.  In fact, a rights issue is bad because resources are wasted in organising the issue, etc.  Then there are brokerage fees for investors trying to sell their rights, etc. etc.

This might come back to bite me but I bought in without a clear head and I can't make a good case to stick around.


----------



## SevenFX (20 October 2006)

NLX Going through the roof....


----------



## Nudibranch (21 October 2006)

Yes, Tekman, NLX has regained the ground that it lost late on Thursday.  (Just before I bailed out).  Oh well - can you explain it?


----------



## SevenFX (21 October 2006)

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> Yes, Tekman, NLX has regained the ground that it lost late on Thursday.  (Just before I bailed out).  Oh well - can you explain it?




I a only a novice here, but perhaps it may be explained by the release
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061020/pdf/3z35hvnqbclnd.pdf

Is this saying it's raised 30m out of the 40m, which drove it down in the first place...????

Can someone else suggest what may have driven it back to it's weeks highs

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## pharaoh (21 October 2006)

Yes Nudibranch, I bailled out thurs just before it went back up, meaning if I held another day, a loss would have been a good profit

doh


----------



## SevenFX (21 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> Yes Nudibranch, I bailled out thurs just before it went back up, meaning if I held another day, a loss would have been a good profit
> doh




Pharaoh,

I'm starting to releaise that I have many examples where if I did this, this would happen, and I used to kick myself....but now I think to myself, at the time my decission what I SEEN was right to exit, and when it is right again I will reenter (perhaps even the next day)...

If you hold a downtrending share for any longer that you bank can bare, your regrets become GREATER and your seccessful trading mindset becomes weaker...

Thats just my opinion.... and try to benifit from all the wisdom around here....

"Trade what you SEE, not what you FEEL".
"Never turn a PROFIT, Into a LOSS".
and "If your going to panic, PANIC EARLY".  

Thanks to all ASF members that have helped along my journey.


----------



## Realist (21 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> Yes Nudibranch, I bailled out thurs just before it went back up, meaning if I held another day, a loss would have been a good profit
> 
> doh




Hindsight is a wonderful thing... it is completely useless of course, but wonderfully frustrating. Don't beat yourself up about it


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> Yes Nudibranch, I bailled out thurs just before it went back up, meaning if I held another day, a loss would have been a good profit
> 
> doh




NLX to break resistance level of 0.26 by the end of next month.


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2006)

NLX looks like it's gonna take a Hammering today.... down 14.94%


----------



## tugga (24 October 2006)

god i hope this is the bottom and it start heading upwards


----------



## tugga (1 November 2006)

Does anyone have any information on this stock it's down to .05c surelty this can't drop much lower, or can it?!


----------



## Kremmen (14 November 2006)

The market is currently acting illogically. (Okay, what's new?!)

NLX is at 0.051. NLXR is at 0.008 which gives you NLX + a free option (current intrinsic value = 0.005; time value = ???) for 0.051! (and with lower brokerage)


----------



## Kremmen (29 November 2006)

NLXN is now 0.063, with NLXO around 0.023, making a 69% gain in 2 weeks for those who bought NLXR at the time of my last post.


----------



## SevenFX (19 December 2006)

Can anyone tell me what going on NLX today, now NLXDA at $2.20

Something to do with reconstruction of nlx...?????


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what going on NLX today, now NLXDA at $2.20
> 
> Something to do with reconstruction of nlx...?????



There's been a large reconstruction of this dog.  I feel its buyer beware with a stock like this.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (19 December 2006)

Can you tell me any more, 

how can a stock go from 5c to 2.20c which equates to 3829% on my screen...??? no matter what restructure they do...????

What am I missing here...???? (lots of question marks)


----------



## wizz (19 December 2006)

40 for 1 restructed


----------



## SevenFX (19 December 2006)

wizz said:
			
		

> 40 for 1 restructed




Not much of a F/A, so does this mean the assets & profits have grown 40 times in the last few days with paper restructure????

Any will it SP trade Down or Up from here ...??? 

Through the sellers depth volume is very limited to buyers...???

Any chance of a more detailed explaination...tks


----------



## nizar (19 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Not much of a F/A, so does this mean the assets & profits have grown 40 times in the last few days with paper restructure????
> 
> Any will it SP trade Down or Up from here ...???
> 
> ...




No ideas about the share price, whether it will trade up or down.
Dont have my crystal ball with me at the moment   

Restructure has nothing to do with profits.

You get 1 new share (worth $2 at the time of restructure) for every 40 of those 5c shares.
It will decrease liquidity but now NLX will not be seen as a penny hopeful/dreadful.

For example:So you have 400million shares in your company. Share price 5c. Market cap $20milion. You do a restructure. 40 for 1. Now you have 10million shares (400/40) priced at $2.00. Market cap still $20million.


----------



## SevenFX (19 December 2006)

Thanks N.

For the Xplaination, and make perfect sense now. 

However doesn't entice me to touch them anymore...esp since the've been trending down for some time now.



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> No ideas about the share price, whether it will trade up or down.  Dont have my crystal ball with me at the moment




:   :


----------



## Kremmen (25 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> However doesn't entice me to touch them anymore...esp since the've been trending down for some time now.




I'm not sure if they're worth touching any more. Their trading in the 5c-7c range was quite erratic (as I pointed out above), leading to significant opportunities. eg. It was possible to buy the shares when they had a free option attached and then sell the shares later for a small profit, while hanging on to the options. The options are currently worth something decent (over 25% of the share price, so over 25% profit for those who bought them combined with a share). If they drop to zero, I've lost nothing. If they go up, it's great.


----------



## SevenFX (9 January 2007)

So they got restructed from 5c to $2 by a 40 to 1.

And now, where are they heading, back to 5c (1.70c actually) even on a 79pts up day...


----------



## wizz (14 January 2007)

The fleas on this dog are bigger than the dog

Stokes keeps backing it for reputational issues - he doesn't want to be seen as a loser.He got his prize by buying AH Plant The singaporeans will learn the hard way.

The only parts worth keeping are the automotive fuel tanks and the water tanks - in both cases too big to import. Wouldn't surprise me if auto feul makes more profit than the whole company and local car production is dropping quickly

Multiple management changes, ep the last, has led to good managers going and a focus on cash vs customer service which is leading to lower sales.

Would already be insolvent without the numerous cash injections and high future restructuring costs on the shutdown of current poor performing businesses

IMHO better value elsewhere

I sold at $3.50 5 years ago


----------



## Kremmen (19 July 2007)

After gradually collapsing to sit around the $1.28-$1.30 range, they've started shooting up this week. Maybe they've hit bottom?

The options, however, seem way overpriced to me. For NLXO to ever be in the money, the NLX shares will have to almost double, which is still a nice profit anyhow.


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 September 2007)

NLX seems to be stepping up with weekly indicators indicating LONG for the first time in quite a while. Robust volumes through in the alst few days with price increases. MD staying around 3:1 with the broarder ASX off today after US down 140 odd overnight. Around 1.70 with a move back to 2.00 being par after the 40:1 split.


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 September 2007)

Closed up 4.8% today which is nice in itself ... yet MD at the close is 10:1!

I've read all the corp guff an reasonable convinced that the restructure etc is delivering cash and maintaining the turn around on EBIT ...

Anyone care to speculate on ownership changes?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Closed up 4.8% today which is nice in itself ... yet MD at the close is 10:1!
> 
> I've read all the corp guff an reasonable convinced that the restructure etc is delivering cash and maintaining the turn around on EBIT ...
> 
> Anyone care to speculate on ownership changes?




Excuse my ignorance. Can you explain MD 3:1 and MD 10:1. I'm either not familiar with the acronym or have mind fog.

Garpal


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 September 2007)

Hi Garp

Market Depth ... in this case 10 shares to buy against 1 to sell ...

Taken over a few days having more buyers than sellers standing in the market provides some comfort for price support ....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Hi Garp
> 
> Market Depth ... in this case 10 shares to buy against 1 to sell ...
> 
> Taken over a few days having more buyers than sellers standing in the market provides some comfort for price support ....




Thanks mate, it was brain fog, just had a long day and a tony pepperoni from dominos.

I enclose an interesting chart.

NLX has had support and resistance at $1.90, so if it closes beyond that it may keep on going.

Garpal


----------



## Dutchy3 (19 September 2007)

Hi Garp

If you are interested have a look at the CUE thread and the weekly chart I just posted ... then revisit NLX and have a look at a weekly too .... similar perhaps?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Hi Garp
> 
> If you are interested have a look at the CUE thread and the weekly chart I just posted ... then revisit NLX and have a look at a weekly too .... similar perhaps?




Thanks Dutchy,

I agree both are exhibiting typical bottoming with recovery. I'm not buying anything at present, waiting until Nov Dec at the earliest but both appear like goers.

Garpal


----------



## Kremmen (10 October 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> NLX has had support and resistance at $1.90, so if it closes beyond that it may keep on going.




Just hit $2.05. 

Since their breakout in mid-July, they've been wandering nicely upwards. But where to now? Any of you charting gurus wish to speculate?


----------



## anon (23 October 2007)

Since its consolidation to around $2.04  in Jan '07, NLX dropped to its lowest price of $1.28 towards end of May, where it stayed till mid July. Then it rose to about $1.45 where again it stayed stable till early September - right across the heavily turbulent period caused by the sub-prime crisis. After weathering this storm NLX rose to over $2 on very low volumes, where it is now. A lot of good stocks got hammered over this period, but not NLX. Makes you wonder why not. 


Some interesting developments are currently taking place that warrant a closer look at Nylex.

On 29th June 2005 associated group comprised of Kerry Mathew Stokes (KMS), Garden Park Equities (GPE) and Australian Capital Equity (ACE) held about 270 mln  NLX shares giving them 28.25% of voting power. On 28th September 2007 the same group held 14.4 mln (post consolidation) shares, with voting power of 33.74%. This seems to indicate a considerable degree of confidence by  these major shareholders.

Recently there have been some significant purchases of NLX shares by two investment funds -

1. 17/09/27   Harmony Investment Fund :  Initial substantial holder : Acquire  2,426,092  ordinary shares.  Voting power  6.09%

2. 28/09/07   Harmony Investment Fund :  Change of interest  :  Acquire   2,426,092  ordinary shares.  Number of shares held now  5,413,327.   Voting power   12.64%.


3. 19/09/07   UBS Nominees Pty Ltd  :  Initial substantial holder :  Acquire  2,711,449 ordinary shares. Voting power  6.81%.

4.  28/09/07  UBS Nominees Pty Ltd  :  Change of interest  :  Acquire  2,711,449.  ordinary shares. Number of shares held now  5,697,684.   Voting power  13.31%.


In Nylex's upcoming AGM on 14/11/07 four directors are offering themselves for re-election. Two of these directors - Mr Ian Fraser and Mr Suresh Withana, are of interest and may provide an indication to Nylex's future. The Board recommends their re-election and provides following information on their backgrounds - 

1. They both joined NLX Board as directors on 18 December 2006.

2. They are both directors of Harmony Capital Partners Pty Ltd - a Singapore based company specialising in restructuring and turnaround investing in Asia Pacific that manages Harmony Investment Fund Ltd, a substantial holder in the company.


A Google search on Harmony Capital yielded further information -

Mr Fraser and Mr Withana are founding members of Harmony Capital.

Harmony has a team of highly experienced investment, financial and administrative professionals responsible for, amongst other things, deal sourcing, analysis, risk management, structuring, execution and exit management. The Fund's principal investment objective is to achieve capital appreciation via investment in special situations including turnaround, stressed, distressed and deep value situations in Asia.

The Fund currently uses the following service providers (note  the UBS) -

    * Administrator :  HSBC
    * Prime Broker  :  UBS AG
    * Auditor         :  Ernst & Young
    * Lead Counsel :  Deacons

Please note that the above share purchases data has been obtained from company announcements to ASX  found in  Trading Room's   Quotes & Charts. The following url will get you straight there -

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=nlx&section=ca&submit=Go!


Purpose of this post is to dig up some new data which might explain which way Nylex might be moving. 

Do not take any of my figures for granted. Check them out using the above reference.

This is not advice. Do your own thinking.

I hold Nylex shares.

anon


----------



## Kremmen (6 November 2007)

Thanks for the comprehensive summary, anon. Excellent post.

I'd noticed that Harmony Capital had bought in, but there are so many capital companies simply buying in to grab a slice of listed companies (and/or take them over) that I didn't look into who they are. I wonder if the new Singaporean connection will make it easier for Nylex to make deals with SE Asian companies for supplies? Could open up a whole lot of advantages with Harmony appearing to take an active role.


----------



## Kremmen (15 November 2007)

After a good, steady rise, NLX has suddenly plunged from around $2.35 to under $1.80 in 4 days. On the last couple of days, volume has been well above average too, so someone is dumping them quite aggressively. No pattern or reason to it that I can see, unless someone was somehow disappointed by the AGM?


----------



## Kremmen (23 November 2007)

*Woohoo!*

ASX Announcment:

"The Board of Nylex ... has received a non-binding proposal from CHAMP Private Equity. ... CHAMP is proposing a 100% cash offer of $2.65 per ordinary share or convertible note and $0.81 per option."


----------



## sachz (13 March 2008)

CHAMP has since pulled out of this buyout offer.

Anyone think NLX is ripe for a re-entry of CHAMP or even another party? NLX has been oversold in my opinion, down to 0.77 now, can't recall it ever being this low (cf. note 40:1 share consolidation last year, so in effect is less than 2c per share, compared to earlier pre-2007).


----------



## Kremmen (11 April 2008)

sachz said:


> Anyone think NLX is ripe for a re-entry of CHAMP or even another party? NLX has been oversold in my opinion, down to 0.77 now, can't recall it ever being this low




Surely they'd have to be thinking about it? They could offer half what they were considering before and probably get away with it.

Volume is very low now and price holding around 81c. Any big buyer or big seller will push the price a lot one way or the other.


----------



## Kremmen (29 June 2009)

Business Monday reported that Esky will be sold to Coleman in the USA. Today's announcement of asset sales says that an agreement has been signed, but the buyer isn't named.

The receivers are periodically announcing asset sales, but not disclosing the amounts or the buyers. Does anyone know how much the asset sales are netting and what is likely to become of Nylex in the end?


----------

